# RE SUBS?



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

is it because they arent small been bought up,,i couldnt get over how they were the shit last year now all o f a sudden no one speaks of them whats the deal...?


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

they're still the same quality but because of their price, it knocks them out of the eyes of buyers being that you got FI producing just as good quality for a much lower price... thats why the "go RE" has been replaced with the "go FI"... guys left RE and made FI and the only thing that didnt come over to FI is that crazy ass price tag on all of RE's products


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Jan 23 2007, 05:34 PM~7065312
> *they're still the same quality but because of their price, it knocks them out of the eyes of buyers being that you got FI producing just as good quality for a much lower price... thats why the "go RE" has been replaced with the "go FI"... guys left RE and made FI and the only thing that didnt come over to FI is that crazy ass price tag on all of RE's products
> *



thats what i figured looks like even by the old theile small its the same driver also in nev hmmmm.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

fuckin fanboys

DD fo life *****


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jan 23 2007, 06:43 PM~7065767
> *fuckin fanboys
> 
> DD fo life *****
> *



u talkin to me i was just askin gi would never run re or that fi bullshit..im no bandwagin jumper just wondering how theses so called experts jump band wagons like bs shop owners... :uh:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Jan 23 2007, 08:42 PM~7066145
> *u talkin to me i was just askin gi would never run re or that fi bullshit..im no bandwagin jumper just wondering how theses so called experts jump  band wagons like bs shop owners... :uh:
> *


I still run RE  I wouldn't buy any more of their stuff at retail cost, it's nice but not DD nice, lol.

http://memimage.cardomain.net/member_image...90_126_full.jpg


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Jan 23 2007, 08:42 PM~7066145
> *u talkin to me i was just askin gi would never run re or that fi bullshit..im no bandwagin jumper just wondering how theses so called experts jump  band wagons like bs shop owners... :uh:
> *


I didnt say any names... you feeling guilty :uh: 

you calling RE and Fi bullshit shows that you have no clue about car audio....


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

What is this, a psychology contest?


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jan 23 2007, 08:37 PM~7066517
> *I didnt say any names... you feeling guilty  :uh:
> 
> you calling RE and Fi bullshit shows that you have no clue about car audio....
> *



i know more and alot about car audio and i knw i get real good sound out of alot of cheaper shit..this forum is very closed down when its come to proper install..louder isnt always better..i use main stream and get great sound y would i go out and buy the new kid on the block shit..makes no sense to me


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jan 23 2007, 09:37 PM~7066517
> *I didnt say any names... you feeling guilty  :uh:
> 
> you calling RE and Fi bullshit shows that you have no clue about car audio....
> *



thats becuase he's never heard a thing from RE or FI 

everyone flops for money, does that mean money is a bandwagon? does that mean your not gonna hop on the "lets get money" ship? 

or are you gonna call money bullshit and say that broke is the REAL deal?

you need to use/own a product before you start talkin about it.


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Jan 23 2007, 09:42 PM~7067275
> *thats becuase he's never heard a thing from RE or FI
> 
> everyone flops for money, does that mean money is a bandwagon? does that mean your not gonna hop on the "lets get money" ship?
> ...



fi i have not heard myself..but i live right down the road and i heard the demo cars re had goin around vegas and was not impressed...so im not willing to pay to find out if fi is that much better...


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

well i'll tell you this, if you like rockfords P1, P2, or P3, or if you like kickers CVR, then you would have LOVED the X-series from fi car audio and the RE-series from RE audio.

i just know i've heard a good amount of woofers from mtx, rockford, kicker, infinity, and polk audio, and FI and RE has an answer for each and every one of them... FI is the more economically correct choice though


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Jan 23 2007, 10:01 PM~7067544
> *well i'll tell you this, if you like rockfords P1, P2, or P3, or if you like kickers CVR, then you would have LOVED the X-series from fi car audio and the RE-series from RE audio.
> 
> i just know i've heard a good amount of woofers from mtx, rockford, kicker, infinity, and polk audio, and FI and RE has an answer for each and every one of them... FI is the more economically correct choice though
> *



i kind of got off my point..wht im really tryin to say since it hasnt been touched..its real odd how re sold out ..than the next few months in the same city damn neear same adress..a company comes out with woofers with similar specs im just sayin..i think re and fi are the same thing just find it hard to believe that fi are that much better w almost identical specs?..


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

Did Fi stop making the x series?


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

it was big news bro... some of the guys from RE audio didnt like the "flow of things" (maybe the whole US AMP merger had something to do with it, who knows) so they broke away from the RE company and started their own company called FI car audio. thats why they seem to be the same product, pretty much the same guys that designed the RE woofers designed the fi woofers as well...

if anyone see something wrong in my post, feel free to correct it, but for the most part, i think im right


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

thats what sounds right similar to xtant and several other start up companies..people break off and do there own thing,,thats all i was wondering ..on how particular this forum has changed so much about fi,,it was brahma than re than fi whats next that was my reference to bandwagon,,when basically fi and re are the same less the price that was what the price reference was for

i understand better products are developed all the time in all fields but telling peopke to sell the woofers they have to buy fi is goin to far for most u can get good loud sound from the mainstream companies..im just tired of the purists telling people your kickers wont work buy fi..thats all..


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

please edit that last post...


and if you go line for line, fi will OWN kicker... sorry

X12 > comp

X12 > cvr

SSD > cvx

SSD > L5

Q > L7

BL > L7

BTL vs. SOLO-X (this is a good one)


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Jan 23 2007, 10:17 PM~7067751
> *please edit that last post...
> and if you go line for line, fi will OWN kicker... sorry
> 
> ...



it was just an example not a comparision...


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Jan 23 2007, 11:26 PM~7067871
> *it was just an example not a comparision...
> *


did you read your last post bro, it makes no sense, you mis spelled practically every word


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Jan 23 2007, 10:32 PM~7067929
> *did you read your last post bro, it makes no sense, you mis spelled practically every word
> *



5 words mispelled the print small my vision isnt what it used to be..so it all perfect for the purists... :uh:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@Jan 23 2007, 09:55 PM~7066664
> *What is this, a psychology contest?
> *


 :roflmao: 
thats what the audio forum consits of, arguments over fi audio and ported boxes


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

question...first whee can you buy this fi stuff? never heard of it..I have 2 12" RE XXX subs for my '07 tahoe and I'm trying to find some good amps for it..I paid a little less than retail for my shit and still feel fucked...but now I want some amps that will do the subs justice..but my stereo guys are telling m o use a US Amp AXE-3000 or some shit but it's like 3g's!!!!


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jan 24 2007, 04:22 AM~7069485
> *question...first whee can you buy this fi stuff?
> *


www.ficaraudio.com


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jan 24 2007, 03:22 AM~7069485
> *question...first whee can you buy this fi stuff? never heard of it..I have 2 12" RE XXX subs for my '07 tahoe and I'm trying to find some good amps for it..I paid a little less than retail for my shit and still feel fucked...but now I want some amps that will do the subs justice..but my stereo guys are telling m o use a US Amp AXE-3000 or some shit but it's like 3g's!!!!
> *


http://www.sundownaudio.com/


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

SO IS "FI" STILL THE WAY TO GO?


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 24 2007, 11:23 AM~7071266
> *SO IS "FI" STILL THE WAY TO GO?
> *


see.. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Jan 24 2007, 10:10 AM~7071762
> *see..    :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WELL????????


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 24 2007, 01:16 PM~7071820
> *WELL????????
> *


yep... there's more out there that have really nice equipment of course...

image dynamics
incriminator audio
stereo integrity
treo
Digital Designs
adire audio
ascendant audio
elemental designs (yeh, i said it..)
...


the most impressive woofers i have owned thus far where the RE12's from resonant engineering... two 12's for $150, from the looks, it looks like a simple, un-impressive sub... wieghed about 7lbs each maybe, i went on through with the box build and when i finally ran power to them, my mouth DROPPED... never expected what i got, i honestly was already looking for new subs becuase i thought they were gonna be shit...


also, after a couple people heard my dual X12 system in my 4-door truck i ended up getting to do two installs:

a '00 montero sport (two X12's on 800wRMS, 3.75cubes @ 35hz) and an '05 inifinity G-35 coupe (one X12 on 400wRMS, 1.5cubes @ 32hz)... 

so i guess FI is okay if one song from their lowest line ran in a sealed getting 300wRMS each made two ppl clear their trunk space...


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Jan 24 2007, 03:24 PM~7072381
> *yep... there's more out there that have really nice equipment of course...
> 
> image dynamics
> ...


I really want to hear an eD sub for myself. It seems like there's biased information about eD out there. I want to hear about the products themselves, not the company.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@Jan 24 2007, 03:41 PM~7072917
> *I really want to hear an eD sub for myself. It seems like there's biased information about eD out there. I want to hear about the products themselves, not the company.
> *


ED had some major problems way back..but now a days they are doing well and are coming out with a lot of new equipment.  

People that were burned by them before probably won't have anything good to say about them though, lol.


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

Is their recent equiptment good?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@Jan 24 2007, 05:49 PM~7074042
> *Is their recent equiptment good?
> *


I would say yes. and the stuff they are working on looks impressive also.

http://edesignaudio.com/edv2/ednews/home/blog.php?id=30

http://edesignaudio.com/edv2/ednews/home/blog.php?id=36

Video
http://edesignaudio.com/edv2/ednews/home/blog.php?id=34


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 24 2007, 05:32 PM~7074440
> *I would say yes. and the stuff they are working on looks impressive also.
> 
> http://edesignaudio.com/edv2/ednews/home/blog.php?id=30
> ...




thats alot of throw...i wonder how long that surround can take that kind of abouse...intense


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Jan 24 2007, 08:33 PM~7076188
> *thats alot of throw...i wonder how long that surround can take that kind of abouse...intense
> *


um, quite a while


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

oh man i missed this forum


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Jan 24 2007, 09:33 PM~7076188
> *thats alot of throw...i wonder how long that surround can take that kind of abouse...intense
> *


that's on low power . those subs wont need a lot of power to get moving like that.


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 24 2007, 09:47 PM~7077025
> *that's on low power . those subs wont need a lot of power to get moving like that.
> *



standard ohm load or a funny one?...


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

ed subs fall apart


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jan 24 2007, 10:54 PM~7077090
> *ed subs fall apart
> *


the old ones maybe


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

hmmm.


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Jan 23 2007, 05:34 PM~7065312
> *they're still the same quality but because of their price, it knocks them out of the eyes of buyers being that you got FI producing just as good quality for a much lower price... thats why the "go RE" has been replaced with the "go FI"... guys left RE and made FI and the only thing that didnt come over to FI is that crazy ass price tag on all of RE's products
> *


What's FI stand for again? redoing my system in my truck and don't want to get faukt


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jan 24 2007, 02:22 AM~7069485
> *question...first whee can you buy this fi stuff? never heard of it..I have 2 12" RE XXX subs for my '07 tahoe and I'm trying to find some good amps for it..I paid a little less than retail for my shit and still feel fucked...but now I want some amps that will do the subs justice..but my stereo guys are telling m o use a US Amp AXE-3000 or some shit but it's like 3g's!!!!
> *


Two Us amps 2000X's would work pretty fucken nice, but 

one, your going to have to work at finding them. but at least u can get two for alot less then 3g's

two, your going to have to do some extra work on the truck to handle that
hungry beast.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

FI stands for "fucking insane"


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Feb 1 2007, 04:44 PM~7149950
> *FI stands for "fucking insane"
> *


lol, that's for sure. Hipefully by Summer I'll have me one with a decent amp...


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Feb 1 2007, 06:16 PM~7150191
> *lol, that's for sure. Hipefully by Summer I'll have me one with a decent amp...
> *



they're worth it IMO...

i wish i could have vented the 12's i had, but couldnt so i sold them...but they would have been nasty as hell vented


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Feb 1 2007, 10:21 PM~7153483
> *they're worth it IMO...
> 
> i wish i could have vented the 12's i had, but couldnt so i sold them...but they would have been nasty as hell vented
> *


the one you had going into your RAM? how's that set-up lookin? redoing it all or scrappin it?


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sporty+Feb 1 2007, 10:21 PM~7153483-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he sold them....lol


wish i woulda picked up some like that just to see for myself....


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Feb 2 2007, 08:48 PM~7160867
> *he sold them....lol
> wish i woulda picked up some like that just to see for myself....
> *


lol, oh nah don't remember if it was him but someone was making a custom fibered box that was going into a RAM. never got to see the finished result.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Feb 2 2007, 10:55 PM~7162230
> *lol, oh nah don't remember if it was him but someone was making a custom fibered box that was going into a RAM. never got to see the finished result.
> *


idk if he took pictures of both in there or not...

this is about as far as i've seen it....never seen the finished product installed 


































looked nice, did you ever get any finished pics of it sporty?


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

hell yeah it looks nice. I'm thinking of trying out fiberglassing me a nice enclosure for my truck with an 8" in the back under the seat after I get situtated with the funds.


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

nah, i never got the pics of the full system... i sold the woofers and already had the stuff taken out of the truck before someone asked about it...


and foey, i crashed that ram your talking about but i got another one ('06 ram 1500 4-door), and did a different style glass project

i WILL have plenty pictures and vids of my next install. same door speakers, same orion 4002, cd changer, HU, but now with a directed D2400, and 4 image dynamic ID8's in a slot vent loaded uffin:

i thinks its gonna be a tad loud... but we'll see


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Feb 5 2007, 05:20 PM~7181812
> *nah, i never got the pics of the full system... i sold the woofers and already had the stuff taken out of the truck before someone asked about it...
> and foey, i crashed that ram your talking about but i got another one ('06 ram 1500 4-door), and did a different style glass project
> 
> ...


oh my....lol, so your finally set on 8's eh? nice


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Feb 5 2007, 05:20 PM~7181812
> *nah, i never got the pics of the full system... i sold the woofers and already had the stuff taken out of the truck before someone asked about it...
> and foey, i crashed that ram your talking about but i got another one ('06 ram 1500 4-door), and did a different style glass project
> 
> ...


 :0  don't crash this one foo!!! I'm eager to peep


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Feb 6 2007, 05:48 PM~7191457
> *:0    don't crash this one foo!!! I'm eager to peep
> *



too late, some one ran into me outside of my house on christmas morning... but i finally got the truck back (the black one) last week... only thing now is getting this bent sway bar replaced due from a tow truck driver not giving a damn


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Feb 6 2007, 06:09 PM~7192212
> *too late, some one ran into me outside of my house on christmas morning... but i finally got the truck back (the black one) last week... only thing now is getting this bent sway bar replaced due from a tow truck driver not giving a damn
> *


dude, you should give me the truck and work on it from time to time just to be on the safe side from now on. :biggrin:


----------

